# Looking for anyone in Florida For Competition



## Reed Donnelly (Oct 28, 2016)

If You Live In Florida You May Know That It Has Been A Few Months Without A Competition. This Is Why I Think It Might Be Time For Someone To Step Up And Host One. I Am Wondering If Anyone Would Like To Co-Host A Competition With Me. I Will Also Need People That Will Be Able To Go And Help Out With This Event If It Happens. I Am Counting On Having 3x3, 2x2, Pyra, 4x4, and Skewb. If We Would Have Time I would Add 5x5 As A Free Event To Join. Contact Me At [email protected] If You Would Be Interested In Co-Hosting, Volunteering Or Going To This Competition.


----------

